# Brake Upgrade



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Has anyone ever installed bigger brakes on a W8?
I already have figured out you can put the 345mm A8 rotors on the front by swapping out the bracket that holds the caliper.
I want to know if you can install the A8's 280mm rear rotors on an A6 or W8 by swapping out the caliper and/or caliper mounting bracket. The 280mm A8 rotor and the W8 269mm rotor are the same (except for the 11mm increase in diameter). The base model A8's have the same 269mm rear vented rotors as the W8. The A8's with the H/D brakes option have the 345mm fronts and 280mm rears which is what I want to put on my W8.
Besides the obvious advantage of bigger brakes, there are more aftermarket suppliers that stock the 345mm and 280mm rotors than the 321mm and 269mm. Not only that, the 345's and 280's are generally cheaper than their smaller cousins....GO Figure!! Bigger, Better, and Cheaper.....why didn't VW put these on in the first place?


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Brake Upgrade (un4givun2)*

None of the expert VW Techs on this board know the answer to this? 
I've found lots of information for the front brakes and what VW's and Audi's have interchangeable rotors and calipers. I've found almost nothing for the rears.


----------

